# Material for dado blade table saw insert



## Dan9876 (Sep 12, 2007)

I need to make a dado blade table saw insert for my PM table saw + newly purchased (thanks to the suggestions here) Freud 208 dado set. The stock insert is 3/8" thick. I've seen where MDF is recommended for this use, but I'm not sure it is readily available in 3/8" thickness. What might be a good, easily found material for this insert?

TIA

Dan


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

I have used MDF for mine. See the pictures. Also notice I made a "Story Stick" so don't have to measure for the dado. I numbered the blades 1 for largest 2 for next and 3 for the smallest. I have since changed them for the High Density plastic stuff. Don't know the name of the stuff but it is that slippery white stuff.


----------



## Dan9876 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the helpful reply & great pictures! The sticks sound like a very good idea. I do think MDF is a good material, if I can find it in the right thickness. Seems like all I've ever seen generally available is 3/4", maybe 1/2. Might be able to use the latter & mill away portions so it drops in far enough. I know the white material you're talking about, was going to get some to make a sacrificial fence to use with the dado. Do you mean you now use it for the sticks, or for the inserts as well? Wonder how it would be for inserts? Maybe not rigid enough.

Thanks again

Dan


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Get the 2/1 inch or whatever size is about right thickness and use your jointer or planer to make it slightly below the level of the table. Then drill and TAP holes to fit those little Allen screws. Now you have an adjustable plate.


----------



## Dan9876 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hubert-Thanks for the additional info. Unfortunately, I'm just getting started with this and have neither a jointer nor a planer yet. I was thinking I could use forstner bits & my drill press to relieve the lower side of the insert as needed, like at the table support pad locations. Where did you buy your material?

Dan


----------



## skymaster (Oct 30, 2006)

Dan, all this bother when you can just buy zero clearance blanks where you bought the saw? Really not going to save anything. More time to make than worth. IMHO


----------



## Dan9876 (Sep 12, 2007)

skymaster said:


> Dan, all this bother when you can just buy zero clearance blanks where you bought the saw? Really not going to save anything. More time to make than worth. IMHO


I did buy one for use with the dado. It's a powermatic brand to go with the saw. 60 bucks. I was a bit surprised when the guy rang it up, I know there are cheaper aftermarket ones, I think even they're in the $30 range, but this was all they had for this particular saw (PM2000) which is relatively new & has a really long insert. I'm going to keep the zero clearance for the main blade & make one for the dado. Actually, I think Hubert's set of plastic ones looks great.

Thanks for the reply.

Dan


----------

